# Sock colors? How to decide what to wear



## miamimike (Oct 18, 2007)

I need some help with chosing sock colors to go with my suits and shoes. Kinda hard to explain on here but Ill give it a shot and hope u can understand and give me some pointers. I have a hard time decideing what color socks to wear with my suits when I change up shoes. When I wear my dark navy slacks with my dark brown shoes what color socks should I wear? Charcoal slacks with med brown shoes and/or black shoes? Any other combos or guidelines that might help me get this whole sock color chosing thing down would be great. Thanks.


----------



## mipcar (Dec 12, 2007)

miamimike said:


> I need some help with chosing sock colors to go with my suits and shoes. Kinda hard to explain on here but Ill give it a shot and hope u can understand and give me some pointers. I have a hard time decideing what color socks to wear with my suits when I change up shoes. When I wear my dark navy slacks with my dark brown shoes what color socks should I wear? Charcoal slacks with med brown shoes and/or black shoes? Any other combos or guidelines that might help me get this whole sock color chosing thing down would be great. Thanks.


As a very broad answer to your question I have always understood that you go for the socks to match the trousers. So Navy suit/Navy socks, you don't want socks darker then your trousers so keep that in mind when choosing a sock colour.

Mychael


----------



## kkollwitz (Oct 31, 2005)

I agree with Mychael


----------



## Scoundrel (Oct 30, 2007)

Make sure the material of your socks match your pants.


----------



## landho (Sep 26, 2007)

Socks are a good opportunity to be bold. Paul Smith and Pantherella both make many bright, fun socks that are neither garish or cute.


----------



## ilikeyourstyle (Apr 24, 2007)

> you don't want socks darker then your trousers so keep that in mind when choosing a sock colour


Is this true? I always thought it was fine to go a shade darker than trousers with sock colours. For instance, medium-grey trousers, charcoal socks, black shoes.


----------



## clothesboy (Sep 19, 2004)

landho said:


> Socks are a good opportunity to be bold. Paul Smith and Pantherella both make many bright, fun socks that are neither garish or cute.


:aportnoy:


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

miamimike:

I have this answer in the Frequently Asked Questions section of the website, linked from the Home Page:

*Q: Should socks match my shoes or pants?*
*
A: *Socks should match the color of your trousers. They can be slightly darker. This gives an uninterrupted visual line from your waist to your shoes.
​Otherwise an observer's eye stops at your ankle; not an area we necessarily want to emphasize. You can use a secondary color in the sock (patterns, etc.) to match a tie, pocket square or shirt color.​


----------



## donk93953 (Feb 8, 2007)

I avoid matching seamlessly between my socks and trousers. Its a place for color and fun. That peak of color turns heads.
Example...drak gray DB suit with light chalk mark= hot pink socks.
I receive many favorable comments from the ladies on my socks and colorful pocket squares. Tied with a traditional cut suit or sport coat/trousers it speaks to others that you are an individual.
My dos centavos...


----------



## mafoofan (May 16, 2005)

I make it a rule to _not_ to match my socks to my trousers. Gray pants and gray socks, or khaki pants and khaki socks, don't seem any better than matching tie and pocket square sets.


----------



## David V (Sep 19, 2005)

I think all this " have fun with your sock color." advice is great for someone with a lot of confidence in their wardrobe color selecting abilities. For someone who is more unsure of themselves, sticking to the tried and true is the way to go. match the sock to the trouser color. As you get more comfortable you can get more daring.


----------



## mafoofan (May 16, 2005)

David V said:


> I think all this " have fun with your sock color." advice is great for someone with a lot of confidence in their wardrobe color selecting abilities. For someone who is more unsure of themselves, sticking to the tried and true is the way to go. match the sock to the trouser color. As you get more comfortable you can get more daring.


You don't have to go crazy, but wearing pants and socks of exactly the same color just seems rather banal. Most of the time I wear solid dark brown or dark blue socks with my gray trousers. Hardly 'daring', but it does help pull an outfit together.


----------



## David V (Sep 19, 2005)

I can't see brown socks working with grey trousers. To me to looks off. So for me, that passes daring. Can you see how what you think of as a simple flourish for someone less color aware it could lead to less than advisable choices?


----------



## Holdfast (Oct 30, 2005)

miamimike said:


> I need some help with chosing sock colors to go with my suits and shoes.


Don't consciously choose. Use the force.

Only half-kidding. Most of my socks are basically dark colours, so don't require any though, but I do have a couple of handfuls of brightly coloured/patterned socks. I wear them just when the mood strikes me.


----------



## landho (Sep 26, 2007)

David V said:


> I can't see brown socks working with grey trousers. To me to looks off. So for me, that passes daring. Can you see how what you think of as a simple flourish for someone less color aware it could lead to less than advisable choices?


Well, you wouldn't wear brown socks with gray trousers because you're either (1) wearing black shoes and brown and black generally don't match very well or (2) wearing brown shoes and wearing socks that match the color of your shoes seems off-putting. (You may be wearing burgundy shoes, in which case brown socks are OK although not advisable.)

It's true that wearing bold socks takes some confidence, but it's a good place to start. (Afterward, you can start being bold about other things!:devil Brooks Brothers and even Banana Republic carry some pretty sharp socks at decent prices (about $6 each if several pairs are bought); I went with my brother to BB a couple of weeks ago, and he bought some great pairs of argyle socks, including bright yellow and sky blue.

I say just try it; I think you'll find it to be a nice exclamation point to the rest of your outfit.


----------



## Simon Myerson (Nov 8, 2007)

Agree that disrupting the straight line always seems less tedious than permitting it (sorry Andy). Birdseye socks are different, restrained, stylish and pull colours together.


----------



## Tiberias (Sep 25, 2007)

Patterned socks are very helpful, because you really only need to match one of the colors with the pants. My argyle and striped socks get a lot of use. Patterned socks aren't quite as formal as solid, so for interviews etc. I stick with the rule of matching the socks with the pants, but the rest of the time I like to make things interesting. My suits and pants are boring, so socks have to pick up some of the slack. So to speak.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

I have read that businessmen match their socks to their trousers. Gentlemen match their socks to their mood. It's all in the context. I would shudder to think how a young accountant in the Big Four would be greeted if a senior partner saw him in a proper navy suit, white shirt, blue gaberdine tie, white linen pocket square and cerulean socks. But once one is either established in the firm, independent or retired then convention can go to Hell. The next time I go socks shopping navy and charcoal will _not_ be on my list.


----------



## Alexander Kabbaz (Jan 9, 2003)

A man after my own heart!

Here's today's mood:

​
And a bit more conservative tomorrow for Sunday church:


​


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Oh *baby*! Note to self, once finances are straightened out, put Kabbaz-Kelly on speed dial next to Joe Hemranjani.


----------



## Mossback (Jan 11, 2009)

To begin with, not sure you should be wearing brown shoes with navy trousers. Black shoes more appropriate, especially with a dark or navy suit. That said, a good dark pair of shell cordovans are also acceptable. And yes, socks go with the pants. When wearing dark trousers, be sure not to wear lighter socks unless dressing as Michael Jackson. Light colored summer suits such as khaki - you can get away with a light brown slightly darker than the trousers. Seersucker - gray or blue.


----------



## Alexander Kabbaz (Jan 9, 2003)

Billy Lee said:


> And yes, socks go with the pants.


 Absolutely correct ... for a thankfully brief, dreadfully boring, stifling and unimaginative slice of the 20th century.

All but the unwaveringly staid have come out of their period of ennui and 'round to the realization that hose is more properly coordinated with shirt, tie, and pocket square. The time is now, son, to see the light.

Throw off your colorless chains and join the ever-swelling ranks of the tasteful. Be bold! Waken your world. Pair a pink paisley with a plum polka dot. Sport a scarlet pair with a strawberry square. Coordinate cognac OTC with a chemise of cerise!

BEHOLD! An exciting world of color awaits you:


Why ... Even Black can be Alive!!!
​
For relevant historic context, read a few issues of _Esquire's Apparel Arts_. For a more up-to-date perspective, this article will help you along the path to Salvation.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

It's good to have basics to fall back on, but I agree with the others who say you can do more than match socks to your trousers. I'm sure no one at even the most conservative business firm will balk at navy socks worn with a charcoal suit and blue tie, which is what I do sometimes. Admittedly though, the wildest I get is white socks with a black/grey/blue argyle pattern, catching the colours of my shirt, suit, tie, and shoes.

Anyways, Kabbaz has the idea down exactly. Coordination is key to not making it look like a hot mess.


----------



## Grenadier (Dec 24, 2008)

Socks should either somewhat match the trouser (not too much darker or lighter) or be bold. I like colorful, exciting socks, but judges don't, so I have to have grey and navy socks.


----------



## bobharley (Mar 28, 2011)

Billy Lee said:


> To begin with, not sure you should be wearing brown shoes with navy trousers. Black shoes more appropriate, especially with a dark or navy suit. That said, a good dark pair of shell cordovans are also acceptable. And yes, socks go with the pants. When wearing dark trousers, be sure not to wear lighter socks unless dressing as Michael Jackson. Light colored summer suits such as khaki - you can get away with a light brown slightly darker than the trousers. Seersucker - gray or blue.


Pretty boring! I couldn't disagree more with the black shoes with blue suit comment. I have no problem with black shoes with charcoal and grey, but with blue, I much prefer a medium brown or even a lighter brown shoe. I also like a dark brown shoe with medium to light gray. I also used to match my socks to my pants, but no more. Life is too short. I like colorful socks that coordinate, not match, my tie or pocketsquare and if I am not wearing a tie or pocketsquare, I might even coordinate them to my shirt. I can't tell you how many compliments I get. I also get some funny glances, but who cares.


----------



## Alexander Kabbaz (Jan 9, 2003)

Grenadier said:


> Socks should either somewhat match the trouser (not too much darker or lighter) or be bold. I like colorful, exciting socks, but judges don't, so I have to have grey and navy socks.


That's simple: Depending upon your AZ method, either run in the next judge election or get yourself appointed - and then change the culture!


----------



## Tiger (Apr 11, 2010)

To my eye, nothing looks better with navy and various shades of grey than burgundy/cordovan shoes. Also love dark brown shoes with dark and even medium greys...


----------



## bobharley (Mar 28, 2011)

Grenadier said:


> Socks should either somewhat match the trouser (not too much darker or lighter) or be bold. I like colorful, exciting socks, but judges don't, so I have to have grey and navy socks.


We have a very high profile attorney in our city that began wearing mismatched socks in law school and continues the same today after more than 30 years. It doesn't matter if he is in court or on the golf course, his socks never match. The good thing about his strategy is that he always has two identical pairs of mismatched socks. The judges like his courtroom demean and intelligence and they don't care at all about his socks. Just saying.


----------



## arkirshner (May 10, 2005)

bobharley said:


> Pretty boring! I couldn't disagree more with the black shoes with blue suit comment. I have no problem with black shoes with charcoal and grey, but with blue, I much prefer a medium brown or even a lighter brown shoe. I also like a dark brown shoe with medium to light gray. I also used to match my socks to my pants, but no more. Life is too short. I like colorful socks that coordinate, not match, my tie or pocketsquare and if I am not wearing a tie or pocketsquare, I might even coordinate them to my shirt. I can't tell you how many compliments I get. I also get some funny glances, but who cares.


Actually Billy Lee's comment about black shoes and navy suits is correct.
What you like is one thing, what is appropriate so far as Anglo-American tradition is concerned is something different, and it behooves one to know the difference. While boring in your eyes, and in the eyes of many others, ( yes dark brown shoes are acceptable), the most appropriate shoes with a navy suit are black.


----------



## JDC (Dec 2, 2006)

arkirshner said:


> Actually Billy Lee's comment about black shoes and navy suits is correct.
> What you like is one thing, what is appropriate so far as Anglo-American tradition is concerned is something different, and it behooves one to know the difference. While boring in your eyes, and in the eyes of many others, ( yes dark brown shoes are acceptable), the most appropriate shoes with a navy suit are black.


True for funerals, for business wear give me a rich pair of browns any day.


----------



## arkirshner (May 10, 2005)

JDC said:


> True for funerals, for business wear give me a rich pair of browns any day.


You miss my point. Appropriateness and preference are two different things.


----------



## donk93953 (Feb 8, 2007)

Originally Posted by *arkirshner* https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?p=1253051#post1253051
"Actually Billy Lee's comment about black shoes and navy suits is correct.
What you like is one thing, what is *appropriate so far as Anglo-American tradition is concerned* is something different, and it behooves one to know the difference. While boring in your eyes, and in the eyes of many others, ( yes dark brown shoes are acceptable), the most appropriate shoes with a navy suit are black."

In a word, hogwash.


----------



## Alexander Kabbaz (Jan 9, 2003)

arkirshner said:


> Actually Billy Lee's comment about black shoes and navy suits is correct.
> What you like is one thing, what is appropriate so far as Anglo-American tradition is concerned is something different, and it behooves one to know the difference. While boring in your eyes, and in the eyes of many others, ( yes dark brown shoes are acceptable), the most appropriate shoes with a navy suit are black.


Not a black shoe in any of the following yet all work well with Navy suits:

Red socks with Blue and Navy stripes:
​
These specs are navy, not black:
​
Navy picks up the blue band in the sock quite nicely:
​
Navy shoes and socks:

​
Navy sock, Red stripe:​
And with Summer navies, one can get slightly less conservative:

​


----------



## arkirshner (May 10, 2005)

donk93953 said:


> Originally Posted by *arkirshner* https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?p=1253051#post1253051
> "Actually Billy Lee's comment about black shoes and navy suits is correct.
> What you like is one thing, what is *appropriate so far as Anglo-American tradition is concerned* is something different, and it behooves one to know the difference. While boring in your eyes, and in the eyes of many others, ( yes dark brown shoes are acceptable), the most appropriate shoes with a navy suit are black."
> 
> In a word, hogwash.


A clever retort, from someone who no doubt has great experience washing hogs.


----------



## Alexander Kabbaz (Jan 9, 2003)

donk93953 said:


> Originally Posted by *arkirshner* https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?p=1253051#post1253051
> "Actually Billy Lee's comment about black shoes and navy suits is correct.
> What you like is one thing, what is *appropriate so far as Anglo-American tradition is concerned* is something different, and it behooves one to know the difference. While boring in your eyes, and in the eyes of many others, ( yes dark brown shoes are acceptable), the most appropriate shoes with a navy suit are black."
> 
> In a word, hogwash.





arkirshner said:


> A clever retort, from someone who no doubt has great experience washing hogs.


Aw ... c'mon guys. Speaking of wash ... let's keep it clean and constructive.


----------



## JDC (Dec 2, 2006)

Alex, "slightly less conservative" = "the guy with the rainbow socks" in two wearings or less.


----------



## arkirshner (May 10, 2005)

Alexander Kabbaz said:


> Not a black shoe in any of the following yet all work well with Navy suits:
> 
> Red socks with Blue and Navy stripes:
> ​
> ...


You too miss my point. I did not say one must match one's socks to one's pants. Indeed these combinations certainly are enticing to the dandy in all of us. I did not say that one cannot wear any shoe other than black with a navy suit. I did not say that only black shoes work with navy suits. I did not say that only black shoes are appropriate with navy suits. I simply pointed out that black shoes are, according to tradition, the most appropriate. This is the only point I made; and on this point I am correct.


----------



## Hanzo (Sep 9, 2009)

Mr. Kabbaz, 
While I really like the looks of many of the pairings you've shown in regards to shirt/tie/PS and socks, I think it might be a bit too flambouyant for everyday in a business setting. I do wear colorful socks from time to time, but I think one could run the risk of becoming "the sock guy" if they did it every day. Matching socks to trousers, while boring, I think is still the norm for business settings.

But, since we're on the topic, I've heard differing opinions about coordinating/matching socks to ties, etc. Some say that bright socks should be completely separate from anything else. Mr. Kabbaz puts forth to coordinate. Will Boehlke has matched his socks to his ties before. So, what are people's thoughts?


----------



## Bjorn (May 2, 2010)

arkirshner said:


> Actually Billy Lee's comment about black shoes and navy suits is correct.
> What you like is one thing, what is appropriate so far as Anglo-American tradition is concerned is something different, and it behooves one to know the difference. While boring in your eyes, and in the eyes of many others, ( yes dark brown shoes are acceptable), the most appropriate shoes with a navy suit are black.


Agreed. Brown are acceptable but black are more appropriate.


----------



## Bjorn (May 2, 2010)

Hanzo said:


> Mr. Kabbaz,
> While I really like the looks of many of the pairings you've shown in regards to shirt/tie/PS and socks, I think it might be a bit too flambouyant for everyday in a business setting. I do wear colorful socks from time to time, but I think one could run the risk of becoming "the sock guy" if they did it every day. Matching socks to trousers, while boring, I think is still the norm for business settings.
> 
> But, since we're on the topic, I've heard differing opinions about coordinating/matching socks to ties, etc. Some say that bright socks should be completely separate from anything else. Mr. Kabbaz puts forth to coordinate. Will Boehlke has matched his socks to his ties before. So, what are people's thoughts?


I match with ties or ps or accessories (braces). Just in general, not precisely. The point is to make the colored socks blend in more and be less conspicuous, not more so.

If I can wear pink socks and they don't stand out as much, I figure I'm doing it right.


----------



## Joel40R (Dec 27, 2008)

I second the idea of using the sock to add color. I like Argyles and wear them quite frequently at work and the women love it.


----------



## arkirshner (May 10, 2005)

Hanzo said:


> Mr. Kabbaz,
> While I really like the looks of many of the pairings you've shown in regards to shirt/tie/PS and socks, I think it might be a bit too flambouyant for everyday in a business setting. I do wear colorful socks from time to time, but I think one could run the risk of becoming "the sock guy" if they did it every day. Matching socks to trousers, while boring, I think is still the norm for business settings.
> 
> But, since we're on the topic, I've heard differing opinions about coordinating/matching socks to ties, etc. Some say that bright socks should be completely separate from anything else. Mr. Kabbaz puts forth to coordinate. Will Boehlke has matched his socks to his ties before. So, what are people's thoughts?


Until I arrive at a point in life where I can completely disregard the reactions of others, when it comes to clothing I am largely a pragmatist.
I classify my time, depending on what I have to do, and who I have to see, as serious days, middling days, dandy days, and Sundays. On serious days my shoes are black and my socks match my pants, on middling days my shoes are brown and my socks match my pants, on dandy days the color of my shoes may vary while my socks usually coordinate with a color in my tie, on Sundays I watch football wearing slippers and no socks.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

As I said above, context is everything. I'm retired. I no longer have to dress for anyone other than myself. If I had won a lottery or invented a "killer app" and had something over ten million dollars bearing interest, I would not have to dress for anyone but myself. If I was the senior partner in a firm, no matter how stuffily conservative, I would not have to dress for anyone but myself. As for those of you in the rest of the world, be aware of your context.

Mr. Kirshner's observation "_I classify my time, depending on what I have to do, and who I have to see, as serious days, middling days, dandy days, and Sundays. On serious days my shoes are black and my socks match my pants, on middling days my shoes are brown and my socks match my pants, on dandy days the color of my shoes may vary while my socks usually coordinate with a color in my tie, on Sundays I watch football wearing slippers and no socks_." is sound. Everything depends on the context.


----------



## Alexander Kabbaz (Jan 9, 2003)

arkirshner said:


> Until I arrive at a point in life where I can completely disregard the reactions of others, when it comes to clothing I am largely a pragmatist.
> I classify my time, depending on what I have to do, and who I have to see, as serious days, middling days, dandy days, and Sundays. On serious days my shoes are black and my socks match my pants, on middling days my shoes are brown and my socks match my pants, on dandy days the color of my shoes may vary while my socks usually coordinate with a color in my tie, on Sundays I watch football wearing slippers and no socks.


I completely agree with your contextual coordination scheme. I do the same myself.

However, you're missing a real bet for Sundays _(unabashed plug to follow!)_:

Cashmere socks integral with deerskin slippers ...

​


----------



## bobharley (Mar 28, 2011)

Alex,

I can't find the navy socks with the vertical red stripes on your site. Are they out of stock?


----------



## Alexander Kabbaz (Jan 9, 2003)

bobharley said:


> Alex,
> 
> I can't find the navy socks with the vertical red stripes on your site. Are they out of stock?


Stock on these very low and no more coming until April so I took them down temporarily. Just send me an e-mail (click my name) and I'll send you a private link so you can order them.

Edit: Didn't realize more stock already arrived! They are on .


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Alex: How would one go about cleaning those slippers when they got musty?


----------



## Alexander Kabbaz (Jan 9, 2003)

Jovan said:


> Alex: How would one go about cleaning those slippers when they got musty?


There is no technical difference between these and cashmere-lined gloves or cashmere lined slippers except for the longer "rise" of the cashmere. Nor is there any difference between the sock-part and a pair of cashmere socks.

I shall clean mine by running cold water down the inside of the sock shank with a tad of Woolite until the suds are completely washed out. Then, holding upside-down, squeezing gently to remove most of the water. Then air-dry.


----------



## LawSuits (Nov 1, 2011)

Some comments concern context - is anyone else guided by season? I can't seem to wear light colored socks in the fall and winter -even with khakis, I don't wear tan or yellow when the temp gets below fifty. If we are just talking about what to wear with suits (I think that was OP's concern), yes, bright or bold can be fun, but for me part of this is seasonal - anyone else do this?


----------



## Alexander Kabbaz (Jan 9, 2003)

LawSuits said:


> Some comments concern context - is anyone else guided by season? I can't seem to wear light colored socks in the fall and winter -even with khakis, I don't wear tan or yellow when the temp gets below fifty. If we are just talking about what to wear with suits (I think that was OP's concern), yes, bright or bold can be fun, but for me part of this is seasonal - anyone else do this?


Absolutely. Season is one of the very important ingredients in context. Out here where I live season is not regulated by degrees - it is regulated by Memorial Day and Labor Day. What _is_ regulated by degrees is the choice between cotton, merino, linen, cashmere, cashmere-silk, baby camel hair, etc.


----------



## persun (Nov 14, 2011)

Scoundrel said:


> Make sure the material of your socks match your pants.


this is really important and one important factor if you want your socks match with all your pants,the best choice is to buy all kinds of material of black socks,then it will have no problems!


----------



## Bjorn (May 2, 2010)

persun said:


> this is really important and one important factor if you want your socks match with all your pants,the best choice is to buy all kinds of material of black socks,then it will have no problems!


But also perhaps, not much fun


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Definitely no fun, at all.


----------



## Alexander Kabbaz (Jan 9, 2003)

persun said:


> this is really important and one important factor if you want your socks match with all your pants,the best choice is to buy all kinds of material of black socks,then it will have no problems!


I keep pretty close track of what comes in every day, but I didn't notice your order for our Baby Camel Hair & Silk OTC's yet.


----------



## Mossback (Jan 11, 2009)

"....hose is more properly coordinated with shirt, tie, and pocket square."

I think you've given the Men's Store at Sears an idea. So far, they've stopped at "matching" the shirt and tie in one package (goes with the suit with two pair of pants). 

Brown just don't go with blue.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Actually it can. Brown is, after all, just orange with a shot of blue added to it. Add too much and you get black but just enough turns orange to umber and then to brown. And since blue and orange are across the color wheel from each other it can work just fine. Remember one of the primary combinations is a blue odd jacket with tan (pale brown!) slacks. So though we have heard the dogma for decades that brown and blue don't go together, stop following dogma and think color sense. Be an artist with your wardrobe as your canvas.


----------



## savvytailor (Oct 23, 2011)

That is a very good question. In my mind, the answer is quite simple. 

You should pick socks with closest color and shade to your pants. Then your shoes should be picked to compliment the color of your pants & socks.

Hopefully this helps.

-Savvy Tailor


----------



## Bjorn (May 2, 2010)

Oldsarge said:


> Actually it can. Brown is, after all, just orange with a shot of blue added to it. Add too much and you get black but just enough turns orange to umber and then to brown. And since blue and orange are across the color wheel from each other it can work just fine. Remember one of the primary combinations is a blue odd jacket with tan (pale brown!) slacks. So though we have heard the dogma for decades that brown and blue don't go together, stop following dogma and think color sense. Be an artist with your wardrobe as your canvas.


Excellent point


----------



## zefina (Nov 16, 2011)

Scoundrel said:


> Make sure the material of your socks match your pants.


:icon_cheers:


----------



## Alexander Kabbaz (Jan 9, 2003)

savvytailor said:


> That is a very good question. In *my mind*, the answer *is quite simple*.
> 
> You should pick socks with closest color and shade to your pants. Then your shoes should be picked to compliment the color of your pants & socks.
> 
> ...


 .....:devil:


----------



## NotoriousMarquis (Mar 8, 2011)

I want to wear only st. james striped socks.


----------



## Odradek (Sep 1, 2011)

persun said:


> this is really important and one important factor if you want your socks match with all your pants,the best choice is to buy all kinds of material of black socks,then it will have no problems!


I was idly looking through the "Allen Edmonds Appreciation Thread" this morning, over at Styleforum.
Came across this post, with photo, of a guy with a very high instep, and his walnut Strands.

It was immediately followed by someone with the following message.

_"Get new socks bro. Black socks are AAAC status."_


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Whoever said that? What twaddle. A businessman may choose his socks to match his trousers. A gentleman chooses his socks to match his mood!


----------



## rlfsoccerdad (Mar 28, 2008)

I


Alexander Kabbaz said:


> A man after my own heart!
> 
> Here's today's mood:
> 
> ...


I would have thought wearing shorts to work today was a it cold and a bit bold for Sunday. :^)


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

Oldsarge said:


> Whoever said that? What twaddle. A businessman may choose his socks to match his trousers. A gentleman chooses his socks to match his mood!


Perhaps, but a gentleman's mood will most normally be aligned toward discretion and nary run to novelty socks. Well, this particular gentleman at least.


----------



## tocqueville (Nov 15, 2009)

I wear black socks on the outside, because black is how I feel on the inside?


----------



## tocqueville (Nov 15, 2009)

I for one have given up on black socks because I have too hard a time distinguishing them from my navy socks when I sort them or when I am getting dressed in the morning. Only when I get to the office to I realize that, whoops, I got it wrong. So charcoal for me.


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

tocqueville said:


> I wear black socks on the outside, because black is how I feel on the inside?


Recommendation 1 - Never, ever, wear black socks unless one is wearing a black suit.

Recommendation 2 - Never, ever, wear a black suit.

:redface:


----------



## CLTesquire (Jul 23, 2010)

It's always fun when old threads rise from the dead.


----------



## Acme (Oct 5, 2011)

Oldsarge said:


> A businessman may choose his socks to match his trousers. A gentleman chooses his socks to match his mood!


That's a great line, Sarge.


----------



## Acme (Oct 5, 2011)

Shaver said:


> Perhaps, but a gentleman's mood will most normally be aligned toward discretion and nary run to novelty socks. Well, this particular gentleman at least.


Generally I agree with you here, but I'm at a place in my life (no senior partners I have to impress) where I also have a fair amount of sympathy for this sentiment:



donk93953 said:


> I avoid matching seamlessly between my socks and trousers. Its a place for color and fun. That peak of color turns heads.
> Example...drak gray DB suit with light chalk mark= hot pink socks.
> I receive many favorable comments from the ladies on my socks and colorful pocket squares. Tied with a traditional cut suit or sport coat/trousers it speaks to others that you are an individual.
> My dos centavos...


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

LOL. Real men wear only black or navy socks and for the occasional foray onto the flashy side of life, perhaps a pair of dark charcoal socks. Socks incorporating all those bright colors and showy designs are produced and sold for our little sisters to purchase and wear! :devil:


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Pft. That's no fun.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

*Real Men* sit in recliners in a T-shirt and jeans drinking beer and belching. :devil: Sorry, we got into a discussion in a different site on whether men really ought to do any work around the house that wasn't outside. It got pretty silly.

Anyway, I believe Alan Flusser disagreed. I think we even saw him in a beautiful suit, white shirt and matching gold tie and socks with an appropriately non-matching pocket square a few months back.


----------



## horseman (Mar 29, 2008)

*Burgundy socks*



mipcar said:


> As a very broad answer to your question I have always understood that you go for the socks to match the trousers. So Navy suit/Navy socks, you don't want socks darker then your trousers so keep that in mind when choosing a sock colour.
> 
> Mychael


Hello:

What color trousers can be worn with burgundy socks, since no
one wears burgundy trousers.

Thanks


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

depends on what color pants I'm going to put on that day, I always wear black socks on my days off and when I'm working, I'm wearing white ones.


----------



## Tempest (Aug 16, 2012)

horseman said:


> Hello:
> 
> What color trousers can be worn with burgundy socks, since no
> one wears burgundy trousers.
> ...


1. Oh, people wear burgundy trousers.
2. Short of some daring jewel tone (or black if you're into that sort of thing), what can't you wear burgundy socks with?
I find them to be a good segue from darker trousers to lighter brown shoes, when one wants to pull off such a thing.


----------



## StephenRG (Apr 7, 2005)

I am inclined to conspicuous pin-/chalk-/rope stripes on my suits, like my shirts to have some colour, don't like muted ties, and I do like wholecuts and monks. To add conspicuous socks to that ensemble is a step too far, IMO.


----------



## horseman (Mar 29, 2008)

Well..I usually wear them with grey trousers and medium brown shoes...or oxblood shoes


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

I have a question about sock colors.What do you guys do about mismatched socks, the same color (let's say black socks for instance) but different sock design? Do you keep them cause you might find the other half OR Do you just throw them out? I would just wear them around the house just to lounge around in. What do you guys think? What's the best solution?


----------



## Spex (Nov 25, 2012)

Howard said:


> I have a question about sock colors.What do you guys do about mismatched socks, the same color (let's say black socks for instance) but different sock design? Do you keep them cause you might find the other half OR Do you just throw them out? I would just wear them around the house just to lounge around in. What do you guys think? What's the best solution?


I would have to be in some kind of hurry not to be able to find the other sock to make a pair. I usually do the little top fold-over trick to keep them together so this doesn't become an issue.

Should one sock ever get lost (or one sock gets a tear in it) I would only keep the single sock in the event that I have another of the same paid, which the 3rd sock them simply becomes a back up should one of the others get lost. If I have just a single I may keep it to shine a shoe at most. I would not bother with keeping single, mismatched socks for lounging around in, personally.


----------



## rleigh (Nov 16, 2011)

I agree with the color of your socks closely matching the color of your pants. I do this too and when I'm in a suit, I also try to choose my socks that can match closely with my tie and fits my outfit in totality as well.


----------



## sleepyinsanfran (Oct 24, 2013)

Tempest said:


> 1. Oh, people wear burgundy trousers.
> 2. Short of some daring jewel tone (or black if you're into that sort of thing), what can't you wear burgundy socks with?
> I find them to be a good segue from darker trousers to lighter brown shoes, when one wants to pull off such a thing.


After sticking to shades of brown and navy for a long time, I got my first pair of burgundy socks last week (pantherella cable weave from stp). The burgundy trousers will have to wait though. Maybe in another decade...


----------



## bobelmore (Jan 26, 2014)

Andy said:


> miamimike:
> 
> I have this answer in the Frequently Asked Questions section of the website, linked from the Home Page:
> 
> ...


While I normally follow this rule, I like David Letterman's look (though, as an entertainer, he follows different rules).


----------

